# Leveraging Culture to Lead Effectively



## daftandbarmy (6 Jun 2007)

Geez... one story there sounded like it could have been my rifle company many years ago. Hits too close to home!


Leveraging Culture to Lead Effectively 
by Major Remi Hajjar

http://www.leadertoleader.org/knowledgecenter/L2L/spring2005-supp/hajjar.html

Army leaders leverage culture. They know why it is important to take time to analyze a unit's culture and then to form a plan that molds culture to accomplish the institution's mission. Although the Army has a unique organizational mission--to fight and win the nation's wars--I believe the cultural lessons from this military institution are relevant to leaders across society.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (6 Jun 2007)

I like the bit about stated goals and actual goals, describes the Civil Service and most businesses to a tee!!


----------

